
YouTube Is Finally Banning Nazis, Holocaust Denial, and Sandy Hook Truthers - okket
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/vb9px8/youtube-is-finally-banning-nazis-holocaust-denial-and-sandy-hook-truthers
======
ibeckermayer
Finally, giant corporations are deciding what is and isn't true on their
global-scale platforms. As epistemology and history teaches us, the means to
human progress is cementing the status-quo, via giving a small group of
unaccountable, politically/profit-motivated bureaucrats the means for
unilateral censorship.

------
Veen
I’m curious if they’re also banning tankies, 9/11 truthers, and violent antifa
activists.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Is the implication of your question that Nazis, Sandy Hook Truthers and
Holocaust Deniers are right-wing and so they need to be even handed and ban
left-wing groups too?

~~~
Veen
Not so much that they should be even handed as that they shouldn’t ignore
similar bad behaviour just because it does not appear as salient from their
perspective.

------
Whatarethese
This is nothing but a good thing.

------
man2525
Ideally, public naming and shaming should be enough. Unfortunately, unless you
get views for calling out bad behavior, doing so can cost you likes. This
might have some content creators hesitant to act. A corporation might have
more latitude, so maybe they risk the backlash instead.

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20105903](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20105903)

------
godshatter
It's their platform, they can do what they want, but I personally dislike this
urge to ban everything the group consensus doesn't like. Leaving aside
questions about "which group" and "whose consensus", I don't like it mainly
because I've always been the guy in my social circle that is interested in
things no one else is. I will watch videos about odd topics because I like to
test my base presumptions at times, for example. I went on a flat earth video
binge a while back because one friend's wife fell into that rabbit hole. Was
there something very basic about my understanding of the world around me that
I could be missing somehow? Turns out that, no, there wasn't. Not that I could
find through those videos, anyway. Same thing with moon hoax videos.

I don't think I've ever watched a nazi video or a holocaust denial one, but I
have watched a Sandy Hook one. It was along the lines of assuming the
government, or the Left, or whoever, is trying to manipulate you and see what
facts you can find that might fit that model, ignoring anything that doesn't
fit well. It was an interesting mental exercise, if nothing else.

At the very least, where will you point people to examples of people slipping
off the tracks without realizing how they got there? I'd rather YT hid them
behind the equivalent of an adult content flag, if they feel they have to do
something, rather than banning them. They will just appear on some other site,
which will suddenly become blocked by all the major players, including banks.

Just my opinion, and an admittedly unpopular one.

------
camjohnson26
Obviously Nazis, Holocaust deniers, and Sandy Hook Truthers are bad.

But if you don’t think corporations should decide what we watch or read
peertube is a decentralized alternative.
[https://joinpeertube.org/](https://joinpeertube.org/)

------
Mikeb85
What happens when they quietly start banning subjects that aren't as
objectively bad?

~~~
dandare
What you said is called the slippery slope fallacy. Just saying.

~~~
MockObject
It may be a fallacy to assert that it will happen, but it's entirely logical
to observe that the current developments make that eventuality more likely.

~~~
yongjik
Slippery slope goes both ways.

What if giving platforms to Sandy Hook Truthers enable them to recruit more
and more crazy people, who would do more crazy things than just making videos,
for example, actually seeking out victims of Sandy Hook and harassing them?

...Oh wait.

